# Thunderplus chassis.



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

What happened to the Thunderplus chassis from
model motoring? That car was close to being real
good.In club racing, where allowed, I used one with
the arm epoxied and balanced and it worked real 
good.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Model Motoring went out of business. For a while, Harrison was selling (what I assume to be) overstock/leftover bodies on eBay. I'm guessing there were no extra chassis, so whatever was produced has been cleared out to distributors and vendors.

Do distributors and vendors still have them? I don't know.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Premature RIP*

Model Motoring is not out of business. Harrison has a functioning website at

http://modelmho.com/

I received two very sweet 2+2 Mustang bodies as well as some parts last week. Harrison still has some great stuff. He just isn't selling Thunderplus chassis.

Hutt


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've been away from the hobby for a bit....BUT I was just curious as to where all of those Model Motoring Camaro bodies went to? I LOVE that '69 Camaro body....and when browsing some of Harrison's auctions last week he had all sorts of other stuff listed....but no Camaros


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*MM Camaros*

I believe the license to sell GM products ran out recently and wasn't renewed.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

All this talk about spending 50 grand to do a repo
T-jet makes me wonder,why not just buy or invest
in the Thunderplus chassis? The molds are already
done,it seems like a waste not to have them used.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought Harrsion made the best bodies, but he didn't have a wide variety of them.
His first round of chassis were dogs due to manufacturing problems, the second batch were much better... I have a few and they run very well. It's shame the way things worked out for Model Motoring: the next generation...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TX Street Racer said:


> I've been away from the hobby for a bit....BUT I was just curious as to where all of those Model Motoring Camaro bodies went to? I LOVE that '69 Camaro body....and when browsing some of Harrison's auctions last week he had all sorts of other stuff listed....but no Camaros


You can try e-mailing Harrison at: [email protected] 
He does have some bodies that he doesn't list on Ebay.

Matter of fact....I just ordered some 67 Vettes :woohoo:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

This is an example of just how the expectations of slot consumers have changed. 

Harrison was raked over the coals for his first gen chassis. He replaced the two bad arms I had. The second release was much better. He was never able to recover in the eyes of the consumer.

JL/AW on the other hand has had problem after problem since day one with their chassis. Got bent axles? Too bad. Brush holes too small? Too bad. Gears don't mesh? Too bad. You get the idea. Strangely enough the majority on this board say give them a break they're new at this. Buy replacement parts here. Or my favorite at least someone is selling us something.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

If I remember 22Tall, when Harrison made the Thunder Plus, you could still buy 100 lots of T-Jet chassis pretty easily and they were about 6, $6.50 a pop for singles. When JL came out The Tjet supply had dried up pretty much. Bad timing for Harrison and the opposite for JL. One thing though, I didn't know the Thunder Plus improved over time until just now when I read this thread. Harrison didn't comunicate very well via the slot boards or his website IMHO.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Thunder-Plus chassis that came on my Royal Bobcat GTO was awsome!!! I didn't run it for like three years, becaus I thought it would be like my other T+ chassis, which were terrible.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

22tall said:


> This is an example of just how the expectations of slot consumers have changed.
> 
> Harrison was raked over the coals for his first gen chassis. He replaced the two bad arms I had. The second release was much better. He was never able to recover in the eyes of the consumer.
> 
> JL/AW on the other hand has had problem after problem since day one with their chassis. Got bent axles? Too bad. Brush holes too small? Too bad. Gears don't mesh? Too bad. You get the idea. Strangely enough the majority on this board say give them a break they're new at this. Buy replacement parts here. Or my favorite at least someone is selling us something.


Bless you.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Because (just a guess..)*



tjettim said:


> All this talk about spending 50 grand to do a repo
> T-jet makes me wonder,why not just buy or invest
> in the Thunderplus chassis? The molds are already
> done,it seems like a waste not to have them used.


I bet whoever has the tooling (in China?) would find a way to make the next customer pay for the re-tooling anyway... lol


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

22tall said:


> This is an example of just how the expectations of slot consumers have changed.
> 
> Harrison was raked over the coals for his first gen chassis. He replaced the two bad arms I had. The second release was much better. He was never able to recover in the eyes of the consumer.
> 
> .


If I remember correctly, it wasn't just that the arms were bad that got everyone so stirred up, it was the attitude that he had where he basically told us that he would only deal with the shortcommings of the T-Puff after his current supply of bad chassis was sold out. Like I said, this is what I think I remember, it's not nessasarily a fact. 

Rob


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Attidude aside he made an effort. The same can't be said of JL/AW. To quote Tom Lowe "if you don't like it don't buy it." 

On the other hand Tom Lowe made his first post on this board in almost two years last month. He wants to know if we can agree on what's wrong with the tjet chassis. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

22tall said:


> Attidude aside he made an effort. The same can't be said of JL/AW. To quote Tom Lowe "if you don't like it don't buy it."
> 
> On the other hand Tom Lowe made his first post on this board in almost two years last month. He wants to know if we can agree on what's wrong with the tjet chassis. Better late than never I guess.


The problems with the JL/AW chassis have been discussed ad-nausam here and on every other slot forum and mailing list I'm on. All Tom need do is read. Most of the complaints could be addressed with better QA on the prototypes unless it a case of the factory making changes after the prototype was approved. Spotty QA issues are forgivable. Bodies that sit like monster trucks on an entire release are unexcusable. The Mopar Madness release had a set of really nicely done bodies and all but the Viper look like they are mounted on 4x4 chassis. Fixing oversize front axel holes with a bigger axle...etc. Let's not get started on this again


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

TomH said:


> If I remember 22Tall, when Harrison made the Thunder Plus, you could still buy 100 lots of T-Jet chassis pretty easily and they were about 6, $6.50 a pop for singles. When JL came out The Tjet supply had dried up pretty much. Bad timing for Harrison and the opposite for JL. One thing though, I didn't know the Thunder Plus improved over time until just now when I read this thread. Harrison didn't comunicate very well via the slot boards or his website IMHO.


When the first Johnny Lightning pullbacks came out it was 1999. The NOS T-Jet chassis were still plentiful. REH had NOS Tuff Ones chassis you could buy through the hobby store I raced at. But the those chassis started to sell quick as there was a cheap good body you could purchase through JL. The chassis was in the $6.50 to $8.00 range and the JL body was $3.00. Making a complete car $9.50 to $11.00.
Model Motoring was already a year ahead with a complete car at $20.00. Not a bad price and you had a very nice good quality body. 
And Road Race Replicas was in the game too. Complete car body that you put together, paint the details, drill holes in screw post or pay to have RRR do it. $25.00 to $26.00 (this is for a car that had seperate front and rear bumpers)and chassis, I think was $7.00 making a complete car $32.00 to $33.00. But he had cars that the others didn't have Falcons, Fairlanes, Galaxies, and etc.
I remember going to Slot Shows and seeing MM cars at most tables. I wish the Thunder Plus chassis wouldn't have had the problems it had. 
Maybe Harrison could get this chassis back to market. With all of the bodies out there needing a chassis it seems a profit could be made.
I purchased a 2+2 Candy Red Fastback from Harrison back in November with an Aurora T-Jet chassis. Very smooth and speedy transaction. Would like to get some more items from him, but will have to wait. Randy.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If I remember correctly, there was a difference in the wheelbase between the T+ and Aurora. I know the gear plate is slightly different.

So, the problem becomes matching the wheel wells on all the various post-Aurora bodies (JL, AW, MEV, Dash, MM and RRR) to the correct chassis.

Joe


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

When I ran my Thunderplus chassis everyone
was racing with vintage bodies.Now everyone 
seems to be running resin bodies so the slight
wheel well issues are not an issue any more.
Mine were way better than any JL AW chassis
I ever had.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The T+ chassis are the same length and wheelbase as JL/AW chassis. Some bodies (Aurora, early MM, JL pullbacks) need a rear post-shaving to fit them.


----------

